

New Wi-Fi Claims 62 Mile Range - Rong1961
http://www.markramseymedia.com/2011/08/new-wi-fi-has-a-range-of-62-miles-yes-really/

======
Rong1961
More info:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.22](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.22)

